# Need a good single malt scotch . . .



## MrMoJoe (Jul 25, 2008)

I finished up a bottle of Glenlivet 12, my first foray into the world of single malts. It went great with many cigars, and I'd be happy to buy another bottle, but I'm looking to branch out and try something different.

Any recommendations for this relative newb would be appreciated, preferably something that won't break the bank.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

What is your price range?

McClellands is made in Highland, Lowland and Islay for about $20-$22

Speyburn is a nice dram at about $20 per botte. 

Tomatin is another in the $20's

If you into the $30-50 range, you can grab some Glenmorangie or Balvenie.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

If you don't mind paying a tad more try the MacAllan 12 yr.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Try Chivas Regal 12 for about $20 bucks. Smooth and even a little fruity.

Famous Grouse is about the same price and the best selling scotch in Scotland. I haven't tried it but how can 5,168,500 Scots be wrong?

Or do what I do. If you have a good liquor store that will let you taste samples go find what you like. Then add them to your gift list for Christmas, birthday or whatever. I did that for my birthday and got all three I wanted, Ardmore Traditional Cask ($55), Glenlivit Nadurra 16 ($55) and Dalwhinnie 15 ($65). Pricey, but damn worth every penny!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

The Dalmore is a pretty good deal in a single malt for about $24 a bottle

Grant's is not a single, but very good and about $20 for a liter!


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

Try the Cragganmore 12yr old. One of the nicest drinking scotches I've ever tasted!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Stench said:


> The Dalmore is a pretty good deal in a single malt for about $24 a bottle
> 
> Grant's is not a single, but very good and about $20 for a liter!


 Their "cigar malt" is pretty darn good.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh just re-read. You wanted a single malt. Chivas and Grouse are blends. Still good.


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

Balvenie Doublewood is a very good single malt to try, in my opinion.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome to a slope as slippery and as expensive as the cigar run. There has been quite a bit of recommendation for the Glens, so I'll add one more. Spend a little more and move up to the Glenlivet 15. There is a pretty significant difference in smoothness. I'd also like to throw in a vote for The Glenrothes. They are generally used in Cutty Sark, but occasionally one will come along and be bottled as Glenrothes. Price can vary from $40+. Dalwhinnie makes a nice 15. Also, I enjoy 15 year old Laphroaig, myself. My wife's theory is that you want to look for as unfussy a label as possible. Name, where it's from, how old. Glenrothes label actually has notes from the master distiller describing the flavors in the vintage.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

scottw said:


> Their "cigar malt" is pretty darn good.


Really want to try that, but haven't been able to find it yet!


----------



## spyder (Aug 20, 2007)

Try Highland Park 12yr. It's midway between the sweeter, lighter style of GlenLivet and the heavier, smokey / peaty style of Laphroaig.


----------



## MrMoJoe (Jul 25, 2008)

I went with the Balvenie Doublewood. It's a winner!!!!! :dr

Sharp vanilla spice up front, then a hint of smokiness, and a rich finish from the sherry cask aging.

It was fantastic with a Padron 3000, an AF Don Carlos Robusto, and a Cabaiguan.

Thanks to all for your suggestions!


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

Ive been just diving into single malts as well. Ive tried a few now, Glenfiddich 12 and 18 year, Ardbeg 10 year, Laphroaig 10 year, MaCallan 12 year, and Tomatin 12 year.

I definantly like the Glenfiddich 18 year the most. Very smooth and has an outstanding flavor. The Glenfiddich 12 year and MaCallan 12 year follow that. Ardbeg,Tomatin and Laphroiag finish up the list.
Ardbeg is good, but I think there are better scotches for the money, Laphroiag has a very distinct and flavorful profile but I just don't like the smokiness of it. Tomatin is fairly light and probably the least flavorful of the bunch that I have had.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Any Ardbeg is worth a go.


----------



## DRSTHEMAN (Aug 22, 2009)

Stick with the johnny walker label.....simply the best


----------



## eggs (Sep 28, 2009)

MaCallan 18 year is much smoother than the 12 IMOP. The Balvenie PortWood 21 is a great scotch.


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

DRSTHEMAN said:


> Stick with the johnny walker label.....simply the best


He asked for a single malt, JW is a blended scotch. Johnny Walker is decent enough, but I'll take a good single malt over it anyday.



eggs said:


> MaCallan 18 year is much smoother than the 12 IMOP. The Balvenie PortWood 21 is a great scotch.


I thought the 12 was damn smooth. Didn't have that bite at the end that most scotches do. I'll have to try the 18 year sometime.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I really liked this entry from BigToro:



Bigtotoro said:


> Welcome to a slope as slippery and as expensive as the cigar run. There has been quite a bit of recommendation for the Glens, so I'll add one more. Spend a little more and move up to the Glenlivet 15. There is a pretty significant difference in smoothness. I'd also like to throw in a vote for The Glenrothes. They are generally used in Cutty Sark, but occasionally one will come along and be bottled as Glenrothes. Price can vary from $40+. Dalwhinnie makes a nice 15. Also, I enjoy 15 year old Laphroaig, myself. My wife's theory is that you want to look for as unfussy a label as possible. Name, where it's from, how old. Glenrothes label actually has notes from the master distiller describing the flavors in the vintage.


And I also like the suggestions of Balvenie Doublewood - I think it won the best "Bang for your Buck" award a couple of years ago. My $0.02 would be Glenlevit Naddura. It costs more, but it is Cask-Strength so you'd have to monkey around with adding water. Still has the Glenlevit character but more icing-sugar than fruitiness in flavour.


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

Frodo said:


> I really liked this entry from BigToro:
> 
> And I also like the suggestions of Balvenie Doublewood - I think it won the best "Bang for your Buck" award a couple of years ago. My $0.02 would be Glenlevit Naddura. It costs more, but it is Cask-Strength so you'd have to monkey around with adding water. Still has the Glenlevit character but more icing-sugar than fruitiness in flavour.


I bought the Balvenie Double wood a couple days ago. Had a glass of it with a Alec Bradley Family Blend last night. Good cigar and a fairly good scotch. I will enjoy that bottle.


----------



## McCleod (Apr 16, 2008)

My favorite single malt is 12-year old "Talisker." Kinda spicey, but goes really well with a good cigar.


----------



## TiggaBob (Sep 19, 2009)

If you like peaty flavours (which is very hit-or-miss) like Laphroaig, I recommend the Lagavulin 16 y.o., though it is a bit pricey. I find the flavour tastier and more complex than the Laphroaig. My personal favourite at the moment.

Although technically not a scotch, you may also be interested in trying the Yamazaki single malt whiskey 12 y.o. by Suntory (think of Bill Murray in Lost In Translation). It's got some sweet honey tones and is very smooth. I think it won an award a few years ago for best single malt whiskey.

And throw me in as another fan of the Balvenie Doublewood. It was my first scotch!

I should also note that I don't have any notes about pairing these with cigars. I just started smoking cigars a few weeks ago so I'm still smoking them with water to develop a palate for them.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

What I've found (only one yr trying) is that scotch pairs better with cigars when it has at least some sherry casking in it. The sweetness from the sherry contrasts with the smoke from the cigar I guess. The Balvenie Doublewood is sherry finished I believe. 

This is just my opinion however. I remember reading someone likes Crown Royal with cigars. If that is true, then it's a great thing - having found something that works for you that you don't have to spend a fortune on.


----------



## Ehlonya (Mar 5, 2008)

Macallan 15 Fine Oak ($55-70), great with most cigars, it has an orange sweetness, some vanilla, hint of wood, caramel/chocolate quality on the palate.

Or you can go with the Aberlour A'bunadh ($45-60), ultra sweet (candied apple), caramel, toffee, a bit of smoke, it is cask-strength so it will be very hot when sipped neat.

If money isn't an issue, then go for a Macallan 18 Sherry Oak ($140-190), excellent, well-balanced, smooth as a babies bottom, beautiful caramel, toffee, orange, vanilla, hint of spice, hint of wood.

If you are on a budget, then go with the Balvenie 12 Doublewood ($35-50), to me it's on the young side, Semi-sweet, fruitish sherry, vanilla, smoke.

As I describe the above, you might've noticed I don't like peaty (Bruichladdich), salty (Jura), medicinal (Laphroaig), smoky (Talisker), however if you like those characteristics you might want to try a blend known as Johnny Walker: Green Label ($35-45).


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

The best I've had to date so far is Glenfarclas 17 yr. This scotch really blew me away.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Balvenie 15 or Caol Ila 12 are both good choices , IMO


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

I should also add that if a more expensive Scotch is an option... Glenrothes 91 or 85 are both amazing options.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

None other than Richard Patterson (master blender for Whyte & MacKay) recommended Glenfarclas or Glenrothes as well as The Dalmore as good choices for pairing with cigars in an interview. Interestingly Glenfarclas or Glenrothes are not part of the Whyte & MacKay stable.


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

Caol Ila. by far the best I've had.
Bowmore 12yr comes a close 2nd..
Genmorangie woud be 3rd, but haven't had it a long while!
And I'm a "freind of laphroig" wiht my one little square of land. (Got it with my "1/4 cask" bottle)

There was once one called Kardu...


----------



## MrJerry (May 25, 2005)

Go for the Dalwhinnie 15...call me after you've bought a bottle or two, I show you how to drink it! :biggrin:


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

shunoshi said:


> The best I've had to date so far is Glenfarclas 17 yr. This scotch really blew me away.


Agreed, also a great choice!


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

I personally like Oban 14, McCallen's 18 and Glenlivit 18. If you have a Costco in your area you might try the Kirkland 18yr, it is actually McCallens and about $50.00.


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

I really like the Clyenish 14yr a great bang for buck at $40. Also Highland Park 18 at $60. The Lagavulin 16yr is in a class by itself.

Joe


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

I just had Highland Park 12 last night. I think this has moved into my top 4 scotches. Very good scotch IMO.


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

calhounhusker said:


> I just had Highland Park 12 last night. I think this has moved into my top 4 scotches. Very good scotch IMO.


Highland Park is really good stuff... (I was buying the boxes that came with a sample of the 18yo. It made me want to spend too much money on scotch.) I think I like The Balvenie better, but I haven't made up my mind.


----------



## calhounhusker (Apr 28, 2009)

Grammaton said:


> Highland Park is really good stuff... (I was buying the boxes that came with a sample of the 18yo. It made me want to spend too much money on scotch.) I think I like The Balvenie better, but I haven't made up my mind.


The Balvenie doublewood is in my top 4. I almost bought the 15 year single barrell Balvenie over Highland Park last night. It was tempting but I didn't wanna spend 80 bucks on a scotch last night.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Bowmore for about 30 bucks...


----------



## veeref (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll add to the Dalwhinnie 15 camp. I'm down to 1/3rd of my first bottle. Its a little tingly and spicy at first. The finish on it is very good, and makes you want to lick your lips and study it. It runs about $45-55 a bottle depending on where you find it. I usually pick my stuff up at duty free. For a single-malt, its a good one to start with, as it was one of my first.

Another one I would reccomend is the Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban. Its another Highland 'extra-matured' with a bit of a spicy kick at first. I think its a little more spicy than the Dalwhinnie. It also runs about $50-55 a bottle (1 liter, not 750).

I don't think you could go wrong with either one.

Regards,
Randy


----------

